# 3 NEW Monster Scenes Customizing Accessories



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello fiends,

Three new Authentic Customizing Accessories are now available at www.MonsterScenes.net. With these releases, you can now collect all five of the Series 1 accessories - Rope, Chain, Cobwebs (new), Body Bag (new), and Dungeon Spider Nest (new).

See the announcement banner on the site main page then navigate into the "Gruesome Goodies" Store to learn all the ghoulish details. Order yours today!


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Very cool.

P.S. - Are you guys still planning on releasing the Chamber of Horrors: Torture Scenes? Just curious - I'm kinda out of the loop and didn't know where those projects stood in terms of release.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Awesome! Dencomm is full of nifty surprises !!!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Very Nice!!!
Great job on the accessories Mike and Rob! :hat:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Love these accessaries!!! Got eh first 2 - now gonna need to pick up some of these too!!!!
THANKS!!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

rat salad said:


> Very cool.
> 
> P.S. - Are you guys still planning on releasing the Chamber of Horrors: Torture Scenes? Just curious - I'm kinda out of the loop and didn't know where those projects stood in terms of release.


These would be awesome :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I had a blast working on the Body Bag, I used three bags and designed them in different ways, check out the article linked on the bottom right of the Body Bag web page at http://www.monsterscenes.net/ or click here. 
http://www.monsterscenes.net/body_bag_customizing.htm
Can't wait to get the rest.
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I really like what you did with those bags, Rob - At first I didn't think they looked all that good (The texture is a bit out of scale), but you've shown that with the proper techniques these can make a great addition to your Monster Scenes projects :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Very cool! The body bag is awesomely grissly! Must haves!


----------

